
AI-Powered Drone Will Follow You Around and Take Pictures - sprucely
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/604009/ai-powered-drone-will-follow-you-around-and-take-pictures/
======
sprucely
The sci-fi trope of small drones effortlessly tracking fugitives seems to be
inching towards reality. I'd guess it would be pretty easy for it to start
following the wrong person if there are too many moving objects in range. But
the tech can only improve from here.

